# Fehlermeldung "Ungültige Version des Zielsystems CX.... Warum? -> Jetzt gehts wieder?



## Darkghost (4 Dezember 2016)

*Fehlermeldung "Ungültige Version des Zielsystems CX.... Warum? -> Jetzt gehts wieder?*

Hallo,

eigentlich wollte ich nur die beiden neu gebrauchten Klemmen KL2531 einbauen und testen, ob die Klemmen funktionieren.
D.h. ich habe die Klemmen angeschlossen: CX9020, KL6811, *KL2531*, *KL2531*, KL6811, KL9010

Im TwinCat hab ich dann nach der Box gesucht und dann nach den Klemmen und die wurden dann auch alle erkannt.
Nun ist es aber so, dass wenn ich die CX suche, die Meldung "Ungültige Version des Zielsystems CX" bekomme.




Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
Bekomme auch die Meldung, wenn ich keine Klemme mehr an der CX habe.

Nebenbei hatte ich noch probiert die KL1104 anzuschließen. 
Für den Klemmentausch habe ich immer den Stecker des Netzteils für die CX gezogen. War das falsch? Hab ich damit was kaputt gemacht?

Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre war bzw. ist auf der CX die Version...

Gerade mal nachgeschaut... Jetzt kommt die Meldung nicht mehr.
Jetzt kann ich die CX9020 ohne Klemmen wieder erkennen.  Auf der CX9020 ist die Verision TwinCat NC PTP v2.11 (Build 2241)
Ich nutze lokal TwinCat Evaluation 2.11 (Build 2257)

Kann sich das einer erklären?
Was habe ich falsch gemacht oder muss ich beachten?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weißnix_ (6 Dezember 2016)

Wie verbindest Du Dich zum CX? Sind bei Deinem PC evtl. 2 Netzwerkschnittstellen aktiv? WLAN zum Internet und LAN zum CX?
Oder hast Du den CX im Netzwerk hängen und die IP fest vergeben im DHCP-Bereich des Routers (doppelte IP)?


----------



## Guga (6 Dezember 2016)

Soweit ich es verstehe kannst du dich nicht Remote mit den CX verbinden.
Das hat dann nichts mit den Klemmen zu tun.

Kannst du (noch einmal) einen BroadcastSearch für die Targets durchführen und den Screenshot einstellen.
Für die Geräte werden auch die Versionen angezeigt. Also ein QuerCheck der von dir genannten 2241.

Guga


----------



## Darkghost (7 Dezember 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal jede Klemme einzeln angeschlossen und festgestellt, dass alle Klemme außer die KL6811 und die KL6041 funktionieren.
TwinCat (System Manager) findet nach einer Zeit alleine sogar die SPS und ist dann im Config Modus.

Wenn ich die Klemme KL6811 oder KL6041 einzeln anschließe steht unten rechts Timeout.
Wenn ich über BroadcastSearch gehe findet er die SPS. 
Aber wenn ich dann auf Route hinzufügen klicke kommt die folgende Fehlermeldung: (egal ob KL6811 oder KL6041 angeschlossen ist)




Keine Klemme angeschlossen:



Das komische ist am Anfang bestand mein Testaufbau aus: CX, KL1104,KL6811,KL6041,KL9010 und ich konnte die SPS erkennen.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich vergessen hatte die Spannungsversorgung der Klemmen anzuschließen. (+ und -)

Hab jetzt mal ohne Spannungsversorgung der Klemmen geprüft was passiert und siehe da ich kann die SPS erkennen, obwohl die KL6811 angeschlossen ist.
Hab es jetzt noch mal ohne Spannungsversorgung der Klemmen ausprobiert (wollte pürfen, ob ich auch die Klemme erkennen kann) und jetzt kommt der o.g. Fehler auch hier. :-/ 

Ne Idee woran das liegen kann? Können doch nicht beide KL kaputt sein, oder?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Darkghost (7 Dezember 2016)

Im Internet habe ich noch folgende Seite zu dem Fehler gefunden.
http://www.saetechnologies.com/beckhoff-ads-error-0x745/

Könnte das mein Problem lösen?


----------



## oliver.tonn (7 Dezember 2016)

Ansonsten könnte es auch helfen von "Host Name" auf IP Adresse umzuschalten.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Guga (7 Dezember 2016)

Zuallererst: Vergiss deinen Post in  #5. Ein ADS-Timeout heisst dass du keine Antwort erhalten hast. Da ADS immer bestätigt arbeitet ist es mit anderen Worten die Fallback-Variante für : Habe keine Antwort und keine Fehlermeldung. Über dem Link bekommst du etwas versprochen aber garantiert wird nicht erfüllt was du erwartest.

Prinzipiell ist das Verhalten sehr sehr seltsam, also stelle ich noch ein paar Fragen:
a) du sagst "TwinCat (System Manager) findet nach einer Zeit alleine sogar die SPS". Das verstehe ich nicht. Die SPS ist ein Knoten im SystemManager. Den kann TwinCAT gar nicht online finden.
b) wenn du den CX startest: Ist die TC-LED dann blau (=Config mode) wie ich es aus deinem Text entnehme? 

Ansonsten um sicherzugehen dass nicht irgend ein historischer Muell im CX aktiviert/genutzt ist: Gehe in das Verzeichnis \Hard Disk\TwinCAT\Boot und loesche alle darin vorhandenen Dateien. Alternative für Sicherheitsapostel: Nenne das Boot-Verzeichnis um und erstelle dir ein neues Verzeichnis.

Wie gesagt: alles sehr merkwürdig. Das K-Busssystem sollte/dürfte keinen Einfluss auf das Basissystem haben (es sei denn das System ist im Run Zustand = TC LED = GRÜN).

Guga


----------



## Darkghost (8 Dezember 2016)

a) Sehr wahrscheinlich ist das so, dass ich die Konfig geladen hatte. Vielleicht weil das Zielsystem schon ausgewählt war aber nicht erreichbar?
b) ja 




Ansonsten um sicherzugehen dass nicht irgend ein historischer Muell im CX aktiviert/genutzt ist: Gehe in das Verzeichnis \Hard Disk\TwinCAT\Boot und loesche alle darin vorhandenen Dateien. Alternative für Sicherheitsapostel: Nenne das Boot-Verzeichnis um und erstelle dir ein neues Verzeichnis.

--> In dem Verzeichnis \Hard Disk\TwinCAT\Boot war nur ein Ordner WebVisu und sonst nichts. Habs jetzt est mal nicht gelöscht.

Hab jetzt noch mal KL6041 und KL6811 angeschlossen und es funktioniert wieder.
Hab mal paar Screenshots gemacht.

SPS gestartet mit KL6811


 

SPS neugestartet (PopUp kam selber hoch)




Abbrechen gedrückt



KL6041 eingebaut und SPS wieder angeschaltet. SPS und die Klemmen, die vorher nicht gingen, wurden gefunden.





Hatte jemand schon mal so ein verhalten?
Gibt es irgendwo ein Logfile, dass man sich anschauen kann, was da bei Hochfahren passiert z.B.?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Darkghost (10 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

also ich glaube, dass was als Ergebnis bei der Broadcast finde ist gar nicht die SPS sondern mein PC.
Dieser wird nicht angezeigt, wenn die SPS gefunden wird.
D.h. die SPS wird gar nicht mehr gefunden, wenn ich die KL6041 und KL6811 mit anderen Klemmen anschließe.




Wenn ich alle Klemmen dran hab, dann kann die SPS leider nicht erkennen auch wenn ich vorher die einzelnen Klemmen funktionieren.
Die Power LED an der CX leuchtet und die LC LED leuchtet blau.

Kann es sein, dass ich bei Anschluss der KL6041 und KL6811 beachten muss?
Hat jemand diese Klemmen in Verwendung? 
Bei der KL6041 ist mir auch aufgefallen, dass diese an der Seite keine Kontakte für die 24V Versorgung hat.


----------

